# power washers



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm in the market for a power washer...I have had a couple of different electric models in the past which didn't last long. Although the power was decent the motors crapped out with very little use. So I think a gas power model would be so much better. What do you suggest? Brand, motor size and PSI strength?


Thanks for your help.

Ben


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got a Landa pressure washer that I bought probably seven or eight years ago. I don't remember the exact model and my sister in law borrowed it last fall and it hasn't come back yet.  I'm pretty sure that it's a 1500 psi and it has a Honda engine on it. No it's not the cheapest out there, but it's not on the high end of the cost scale either. It's always worked great for me and is still going strong. I bought it at Mikes Pump Service in Shelby Twp. I can't remember for sure but I'm thinking that I paid in the neighborhood of $400. The nice part about buying a unit like this is that it' has a serviceable pump. From what I was told, most of the power washers that you buy at a big box store can't say that. If the pump goes, you throw it out and buy a whole new unit. That's all they do at Mike's and they've always treated me right. I've never had to have it in for service, but I've bought accessories for it there and they have a TON of accessories. 

My advice is to look in your local yellow pages and find a pump/pressure washer dealer and deal with them. Stay away from the big box stores if you want a decent SERVICEABLE unit!

John


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

A HUGE +1 for mikes in shelby. I rent a pump from him about once a month or so and I have always had great service, and execellent equipment. 
Being in there so much I see folk from time to time bringing in their "junk" pumps and what not and he tells them straight forward this is what was done wrong to break it and this is how to fix it correctly. Most people dont like what they hear but I dont think he has been wrong about them before. 
Yes spend the extra and get the servicable pump, I believe the engines are honda so no problems there. 
Last bit, as they say an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. If its below 32 water can/will freeze. If you have water in your pump it will freeze and break parts. Either put antifreeze in or lug it to the basement of your house in the winter and colder months.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

outfishin_ said:


> I'm in the market for a power washer...I have had a couple of different electric models in the past which didn't last long. Although the power was decent the motors crapped out with very little use. So I think a gas power model would be so much better. What do you suggest? Brand, motor size and PSI strength?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...


when I bought my last pressure washer, that purchase costed me 3 junk pressure washers before I got a good one.
rule 1: don't buy from menards. if' it's junk they will want to send it in for repair. and not exchange or give you a refund.

I had that kratcher for half an hour when the bearings spit out the side... and they wanted to send it in for repair.

They wanted to repair a junk machine that I paid $400.00 for that gave me less than half an hour service and assured me I"d have it back in 4 to 6 weeks.
well that didn't do anything for the work I had to get done.

I bought a refurb from Home depot for the same 400 or so that was normally 699.00 I think 2700psi
it's a nice unit.

Please make sure you have a good water supply or you'll fry your pump.
honda engine is what you are after. Brigss and Kohler just aren't what they used to be, or even the subaru... disposable.....

don't buy a kratcher or coleman


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I had that kratcher for half an hour when the bearings spit out the side... and they wanted to send it in for repair.
> 
> don't buy a kratcher or coleman


I had a Karcher first...It lasted 1 hour..I sent it in. They had it 4 months before I threatened to sue. They finally sent me a new one back. I returned that one to where I purchased it. HomeDepot (new in Box) I bought a Hausfield-Campbell (Walmart) lasted about 20 hours of use...Both of these where $300 electric units. Lessoned learned. Gas model Honda engine os on my future...lol


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought a higher end power washer 20 years ago and use it for blasting paint off block quite often. (4000psi 4 gal per minute) Only trouble I had was a few years ago I didn't get all the water out of the pump and cracked it. I still used it for a year but would turn the oil in the pump milky. I bought a new pump off of ebay for $350.00, spend a bit more and get something that will last for years.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You definitely have to winterize your pressure washer. If it's a small electric, bringing it in the basement would be fine. But if it's gas powered, whatever you do _*DON'T*_ bring it into the basement! Even if you think you've gotten all of the fuel out of it. It's just not worth risk! 

I have a short length of hose that I hook up to the inlet and when it's time to put her to bed for the year, here's what I do. Hook up the short piece of hose to the inlet and stick the other end into a jug of RV antifreeze. Then I fire up the unit just long enough to see the antifreeze come out the outlet. Then shut it down and you're good until spring! It's quick, cheap, and easy.

John


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

jpollman said:


> I have a short length of hose that I hook up to the inlet and when it's time to put her to bed for the year, here's what I do. Hook up the short piece of hose to the inlet and stick the other end into a jug of RV antifreeze. Then I fire up the unit just long enough to see the antifreeze come out the outlet. Then shut it down and you're good until spring! It's quick, cheap, and easy.
> 
> John


Great idea, I'll have to make one up. I like the cheap part, would of saved my pump. I knew I was taking chances without doing something, it only took one time not to get the pump ready for the winter and cost me.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

outfishin_ said:


> I'm in the market for a power washer...I have had a couple of different electric models in the past which didn't last long. Although the power was decent the motors crapped out with very little use. So I think a gas power model would be so much better. What do you suggest? Brand, motor size and PSI strength?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...





jpollman said:


> You definitely have to winterize your pressure washer. If it's a small electric, bringing it in the basement would be fine. But if it's gas powered, whatever you do _*DON'T*_ bring it into the basement! Even if you think you've gotten all of the fuel out of it. It's just not worth risk!
> 
> I have a short length of hose that I hook up to the inlet and when it's time to put her to bed for the year, here's what I do. Hook up the short piece of hose to the inlet and stick the other end into a jug of RV antifreeze. Then I fire up the unit just long enough to see the antifreeze come out the outlet. Then shut it down and you're good until spring! It's quick, cheap, and easy.
> 
> John


I keep mine in the basement for the winters

WINTERIZE your pressure washers!!!

I haven't screwed that one up yet.

Fingers crossed (but I"m afraid to pull my airless paint sprayer this year... (yikes, it didn't get winterized).


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I keep mine in the basement for the winters
> 
> WINTERIZE your pressure washers!!!
> 
> ...


I guess you have been lucky then. Do you have a gas water heater or furnace in the basement? If so, keeping gasoline powered equipment in an enclosed environment with a water heater or furnace is an explosion waiting to happen! I think I'd reconsider that method.

John


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

jpollman said:


> I guess you have been lucky then. Do you have a gas water heater or furnace in the basement? If so, keeping gasoline powered equipment in an enclosed environment with a water heater or furnace is an explosion waiting to happen! I think I'd reconsider that method.
> 
> John


That's a consideration... that's why we drain the fuel tank first. 

The average household would be surprised the amount of explosives under the kitchen sink along, and then a look in the average garage, etc. So a sealed, drained (aired out) tank is an easy task with just a smidgen of pre caution. 

But thank your for the reminder, I'm sure there may have been at least one person out there that read that, a light went on and wouldn't think to drain the tank.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> But thank your for the reminder, I'm sure there may have been at least one person out there that read that, a light went on and wouldn't think to drain the tank.


That's what it was for. If it saves one person it was worth it.

My next door neighbor had a nice addition added on a few years ago. A beautiful family room upstairs, and a nice workshop downstairs. It's a walk out basement so he had a set of double doors installed on the workshop so he can open the doors to the backyard. I do a lot of work for them and have a key to their house because many times he'll just call me and ask me to go over there and do something. Having a key makes it convenient and I can take care of it even if they're not home. A couple years ago I had to do something for him in the workshop so I walked over there and opened the door to the workshop. I walked in and found that he'd pulled his tractor inside and parked it! :yikes: I think he had some work to do on in and decided he didn't want to do it outside. There is a furnace about fifteen feet from where he'd parked the tractor!! I immediately opened both doors and pushed the tractor outside. I then set up his pedestal fan in the doorway and let it run for a while. I didn't smell a lot of gas but I wasn't going to take any chances. We had a little chat when he got home. That could have been tragic.

John


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Going on 12 years with my Campbell Hausfield now. I think it's around 1800 psi with a 8hp Briggs & Stratton gas engine.

As others have stated, winterizing is a big factor with them. I store mine in an un-heated shed and use fuel stabilizer in the tank. Also run marine/RV antifreeze through the pump and soap dispenser units in the fall.


----------



## fishingfanatic (Jan 26, 2011)

Recommend you stay away from Rigid brand from "Home Depot". Pressure washer came w/ a 3 year wrty & pump went bad instantly. Rigid gives you a list of service centers for repairs but when you go there the service centers decline repairs because Rigid does not reimburse them & they eat all costs. After hours on the phone with numerous service centers who declined warranty work to Rigid products I called Rigid Customer Service about problem, to no avail & alot of run around.
Rigid= 2 thumbs down.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

fishingfanatic said:


> Recommend you stay away from Rigid brand from "Home Depot". Pressure washer came w/ a 3 year wrty & pump went bad instantly. Rigid gives you a list of service centers for repairs but when you go there the service centers decline repairs because Rigid does not reimburse them & they eat all costs. After hours on the phone with numerous service centers who declined warranty work to Rigid products I called Rigid Customer Service about problem, to no avail & alot of run around.
> Rigid= 2 thumbs down.


Thanks for the info.(just when I was sorta considering looking there to compare) ...just a typical HD warranty issue. I mean non warranty. I have never had a good or fair experience dealing with a HD on any purchase needing returned due to a defect or warranty issue. I refuse to buy anything remotely possible needing any servicing or possible repairs from HD. Not worth the BS hassle. HD can kiss my ....ah never mind. I'll get in trouble.:lol:


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Just make sure it has a HONDA motor and you be fine. A Meyer pump would make it perfect.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

outfishin_ said:


> Thanks for the info.(just when I was sorta considering looking there to compare) ...just a typical HD warranty issue. I mean non warranty. I have never had a good or fair experience dealing with a HD on any purchase needing returned due to a defect or warranty issue. I refuse to buy anything remotely possible needing any servicing or possible repairs from HD. Not worth the BS hassle. HD can kiss my ....ah never mind. I'll get in trouble.:lol:


I don't know how to put it, but I"d much rather deal with Home depot on returns and warranties than Menards.

Menards warranty, as a non contractor is terrible. As a contractor (which I am along with the campground) they aren't bad. Lowes has been great with me with exchanges as an individual and as a contractor. But hands down, out of the three, Home depot has the highest quality customer service. 

Example: Paint department: Menards. Pretty face.. friendly. No requirement for Painting experience. Lowes, higher caliber person, no experience painting required, but preferred. Home depot: The Painting department is most likely headed off by an Ol painter that is disabled and can't paint anymore.

In other words, home depot tries to staff each department with the best they can find as an expert in that area.

Home Depot (HD) in all my 25 plus years dealing with them had and still has the best exchange policy for non contractors that I know of. Better yet, their factory refurb tools carried (and I think still carries) the same warranty as new, for a lot less than untested new.

I make most of my material purchases at Menards (cost effect and I sort materials to ensure quality). My tools, come from TSC Big Rapids, Ludington or Albion (some TSC Managers aren't up to par and I'd rather not buy from those stores), or Home Depot. Specialty items (materials) often come from Lowes. They have premium on floor (Not necessarily after sales) customer service and higher over all quality for specialty items. Lowes costs more, but has more floor staff, friendly and cater to a higher level of society. 

Home Depot, isn't prejudiced to your level of society and just plain aims to please,but doesn't necessarily stock the high end items, but can get them.

Menards, attempts to be the low price leader, but at a cost in service and reliability. Their policy is simple. If you buy a tool and you get it home as defective, they want to send it in for repair, not replacement. Lowes and Home depot exchange or refund defective tools. Home Depot is great at matching and beating prices. In other words, bring in your other qoute, they'll meet it and beat it, with higher quality materials than the low price leader. (with exceptions)

(depending on who's reading this I may be burning my own toes, but since the last contractors manager left they just haven't done me any favors, by any means).


----------

